

Broken film industry = profit opportunity - adamzerner
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/fe499827dc67

======
anigbrowl
As someone with a decade in the film industry, I think you should try writing
a script or take a part-time role as a production assistant to get a better
understanding of how the industry works. You're generalizing from your content
preferences to a mass audience, which is usually a drastic mistake, and
ignoring the fact that lots of informative/thoughtful/message-y films (and TV
shows) already exist, but that most of them don't find an audience - either
because they're boring (sad, but true), or because they don't have enough
money for decent production quality and marketing. A lot of people go to the
movies because they enjoy spectacle, which costs.

